# Need all the help I can get.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 28, 2015)

DW is in the hospital in critical condition.  Her colon ruptured and when I found her at home (got the feeling that I needed to check on her) she was in septic shock.  Called the ambulance, got her to the hospital, they said she'd had a stroke.  Took her to a major hospital and that's a couple hours away.  They had the problem pinpointed and had her in surgery quick.  She had a second surgery to again irrigate the admomen.  She's on multiple serums to keep her blood pressure up, and is stabilized.  She is far from out of danger.  Any prayers would be appreciated.  This has been the hardest two days of my life.

Typing on this computer keyboard, seems so cold and emotionless.  I can't express my feelings here, as much as you are all so wonderful and supporting.

I have learned two things above all others; My children are the most amazing people I know, and my love for my wife is deeper than I could ever express to anyone, no matter how hard I tried.

Of course your comments are welcome.  But she needs prayers more than I need comments.  And I think I'd get even more misty-eyed with the comments, and have a lump in my throat like a baseball.  My sisters, and a cousin have been amazingly supportive as well.  I am so very thankful for my family, both here and in my belief, in a Kingdom not of this mortal life.


Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of he North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh no, Chief!  Hugs and prayers coming your way right now!!!

(((((Chief and Mrs. Chief)))))


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh ((((Chief)))) the SousChef and I read your post together and we are sending you and your dear wife every good wish and* prayers*. We wish we had the right words to help you, but know that we are with you at this very scary time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 28, 2015)

The same here, Chief! Prayers for your DW, you, and your kids and their kids. Hang in there. ((hugs)) *passes the tissue box...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 29, 2015)

(((Hugs Chief))) Healing vibes going in your wife's direction.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh no, Chief, I'm so sorry to hear this. Hugs and best wishes to you and your wife and family. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2015)

Chief, my prayer go out to her and to you, to whole family. She will get well soon. Just hang there. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2015)

Chief, you and your dear wife are in our thoughts.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 29, 2015)

Dear Lord, we ask that you be with this family as they go through this trial.  May they feel your comfort and love during this scary time.  Be with the doctors and nurses caring for their loved one.  Guide their actions and decisions.  Heal her quickly Lord.  She still has much to give to her family.  Amen.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2015)

Chief, prayers are on their way as I sit here. Jabbur that was a lovely prayer. 

I am sure that every member here who has read your plea for prayers for  your wife and family are sending their own right now. Hang in there, you know we all care and love you. God will look after your wife.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry to read this GW.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Zagut (Jul 29, 2015)

Prayer said.

Keep the faith my friend.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 29, 2015)

Chief, sending healing thoughts and best wishes to Mrs. Chief for a speedy recovery.  Hang in there, and keep us posted.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2015)

In Book Of Psalms there is chapter 20. It is believed that in time of need, one should read this chapter. I am reading to ask speedy recovery for your wife Chief. Also I strongly encourage everybody here to read this chapter with me.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 29, 2015)

(((Chief )))). Sending prayers.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 30, 2015)

Chief you shall have both mine and Stevans
prayers. I know you are scared just hold onto
your faith tightly.
CharlieD I am reading chapter 20 with you.

Josie


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2015)

We talk about being a family here on DC.  At this time, I have received so much incredible support, and prayers for DW from so many people, some who I've never seen or met, and not just in DC.  But my blood family, and my DC family and freinds from the church, from work, from so many places have offered their prayer and support.  The shows me beyond a shadow of a doubt that the news media is wrong.  There are so many more wonderful people in this world than there are bad people, and I know that we are all a family through our creator.

Thank all of you for you prayers.  They mean so much more to me than you could know.

And just so you know, she is making slow, but steady progress.  Again, thank you.

Seeeeeeeeya; Bob Flowers


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2015)

That's really good news, Chief.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the update GW.  The trend of progress is good!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that, Chief. It's a difficult thing to recover from, but she has a lot going for her - you in particular


----------



## jabbur (Jul 30, 2015)

Glad to hear there's progress.  Praying it continues.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2015)

Hope is such a blessing and goes in hand with Faith. Thanks for letting us know the encouraging news and prayers continue across the miles from California.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy to hear that Mrs. Chief is making progress!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know that your DW is getting better. May she be fully healed and back home with you very soon.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 30, 2015)

With G-d's help she will make full complete recovery. Keep us posted Chief. And yes, we are the family and you are an integral part of it. Sending you my hugs and prayers fro your wife. I will continue to recite Psalms for her.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 30, 2015)

Yikes!  I just saw this!!

I'm so sorry, chief!

I'm sending you and your family loads of prayers and hugs.

Please keep us posted...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 30, 2015)

I too send prayers and good thoughts to you, your kids and especially for a speedy recovery for Mrs Chief.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear that Mrs. Chief is making good progress - hope she's home soon, Chief.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 31, 2015)

this is good news after a terrible a scare, chief.  you are surrounded by love from family, friends, and community.  hang in there, dhief, and take strength and comfort from those of us who hold you dear.  my best wishes for a steady and full recovery for your dw from here on in.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 31, 2015)

Glad she's making progress and sending thoughts her way to keep getting better.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 31, 2015)

Wishing you DW a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 31, 2015)

Prayers and fingers crossed for your DW.  Long ago my mom passed out from a  heart attack while in the bathroom, and my dad had a 6th sense too like you did. He just knew something was wrong. He got to her barely in time, it was a close one. There's something wondrous about that kind of sensing something is wrong with a loved one. I hope you keep us updated.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2015)

*Update*

Here's an update for all my friends here on DC.  DW is still with us.  Her peripheral blood flow is good, her heart is good, ct-scans show that there is no brain damage.  Her kidneys are partially working, and there is no sign of infection any more.  She hasn't fully awakened yet, but has had her eyes partially opened, and has blinked a few times yesterday.  She also tried to swallow a few times, and her forehead was tensed while the neurologist was tapping her in various places to elicit a reflex response.

I at times feel strong and completely together, and then, just completely fall apart for no apparent reason.

This is hard, so very hard.  I know your prayers have helped her, and the prayers of so many other people, some who I have never met or communicated with, even on the internet.  I have friends who live near the hospital who are letting me stay at their home.  I am rich in love and support, and am not afraid to say that I am rich in the love of my Heavenly Father.  These things are helping to sustain both DW, and me.

Thank you all for your support.  I wish I could think of some truly great recipe or technique to give to you in appreciation.   But I'm not quite back to that level of ability yet.  I will be.  When DW is back in our house,  our home, I will be.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2015)

Stay strong my friend, she needs you to be strong. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2015)

That's really good news Chief.  Glad to hear she's on the road to recovery.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Chief.  So glad DW is recovering.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 2, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I at times feel strong and completely together, and then, just completely fall apart for no apparent reason.


 
Don't sweat the small stuff Chief. This is expected in your situation.

There is a reason. It's called love.

Let's hope life for you and yours can resume to as normal as can be as soon as can be.

The best for you my friend. 
Never let go,
Z.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 2, 2015)

My sincerest hopes she does just fine.
And take care of yourself. She's going to need you more than ever.
I wish you the very best!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 2, 2015)

So glad to hear positive things.  Prayers for continued healing for her and strength and comfort for you and the kids.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 2, 2015)

Chief, I am so sorry that I am only seeing this now.  I have been on sporadically because of my own health issues.

But please know you are all in my prayers and I will be checking in for more updates.

LP


----------



## Addie (Aug 2, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Don't sweat the small stuff Chief. This is expected in your situation.
> 
> There is a reason. It's called love.
> 
> ...



There is a very good reason you fall apart. It is because you are human and love your wife very much. You will find your strength anytime she needs you. Don't be concerned about us. Concentrate on your wife and yourself. We all are sending prayers every day for the both of you. Take care of yourself. Your wife will need your strength when she wakes up. And if she is showing signs of response, then you can look forward to seeing her wide open eyes real soon. 

Chief, when Spike had his first heart attack, it was a massive one. We got the call for the family to come to the hospital. We waited for them to return him from the OR in the CICU. It was so hard to stand by his bedside and watch the machines breath for him. Then when they took him off the machine, was he going to be able to breath on his own? When he took that first breath, I broke into sobs. Real deep sobs. But I had the support of my family around me. You have not only your family at your side, but all the many, many friends that you have made here. You are now past that call to come to the hospital, and you can see her breathing on her own. That alone is a major good, big step. 

God is with you at your side as well as your family. But I want you to know that if you feeling like yelling, or venting about the injustice of all of this, you know you have a place here to do it. There are times when we all question our own God. Why would he do something like this to a good person? And I can imagine you have also. That too is normal. Part of being human and loving your wife so much. Once she opens her eyes and smile at you, you will want to do a dance right then and there. Go ahead. We will all understand. 

Take care of yourself and please do let us know how she is doing. Prayers are on the way. 

And Chief one for your wife and one for you. We all need an angel watching over us.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 2, 2015)

Appreciate the updates GW.  I know it is hard.  We are here for you and your family.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so happy for you that you are able to give us good updates. Know that we'll all be praying or sending good thoughts your way for continued improvement, and for continued strength for you.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...her heart is good...


Of course it is. She has a heart of gold because of "putting up with" you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 4, 2015)

She's doing better.  The staff at the hospital where she's being taken care of are top notch.  They are doing things continuously to help her recover completely.  She's not 100% yet, and it will take time.  But she's getting stronger every day.  She's fully awake now which is great as it shows that her brain functions are normal.  It also means she can feel the pain, and discomfort that she's in.

I ask for continued prayers for her.  Me, I'm doing ok.  Concentrate the prayers on her. 

Now, I need to see if there are any posts where I can help someone else.  I've been given much support, incredible support.  It's time I start giving back.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 4, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm so happy for you that you are able to give us good updates. Know that we'll all be praying or sending good thoughts your way for continued improvement, and for continued strength for you.
> 
> 
> Of course it is. She has a heart of gold because of "putting up with" you.



Yep, it's given her the strength to get through this.  So, CG, my hope is that your best friend, your hubby, tease you, and challenge you as much as I do my DW, so you too can withstand the impossibilities of life.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> She's doing better.  The staff at the hospital where she's being taken care of are top notch.  They are doing things continuously to help her recover completely.  She's not 100% yet, and it will take time.  But she's getting stronger every day.  She's fully awake now which is great as it shows that her brain functions are normal.  It also means she can feel the pain, and discomfort that she's in.
> 
> I ask for continued prayers for her.  Me, I'm doing ok.  Concentrate the prayers on her.
> 
> ...



Well, that certainly is good news. And when she starts to complain that they put the wrinkles in the sheets deliberately, hospital food tastes lousy, they wake her up in the middle of the night, etc. then you know she is really on the road to recovery and will be home soon. And that's when you learn to say, "Yes Dear." Again and again. All she is looking for is a sounding board. Complaining is a good sign. 

You may be asking yourself, "How does she know all this?" Well, open heart surgery, gastroenterology surgery, hysterectomy, numerous I&Ds, spinal surgery, need I continue? 

And don't forget to tell her "I love you" at least once a day. We never say it often enough. And as humans, we can never hear it too often.  And one for your DW.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm just now finding this post.

I'm so glad to read that she is doing better after reading that first post.  How lucky she is to have a husband that is so loving and devoted as you.  Here's to a quick recovery, sounds like she's in good hands and has people around giving her all the love she needs!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2015)

Addie said:


> Well, that certainly is good news. And when she starts to complain that they put the wrinkles in the sheets deliberately, hospital food tastes lousy, they wake her up in the middle of the night, etc. then you know she is really on the road to recovery and will be home soon. And that's when you learn to say, "Yes Dear." Again and again. All she is looking for is a sounding board. Complaining is a good sign.
> 
> You may be asking yourself, "How does she know all this?" Well, open heart surgery, gastroenterology surgery, hysterectomy, numerous I&Ds, spinal surgery, need I continue?
> 
> And don't forget to tell her "I love you" at least once a day. We never say it often enough. And as humans, we can never hear it too often.  And one for your DW.



That saying - I love you - we've been saying that multiple times a day every day since we got married.  When I'm with her at the hospital, which is almost all day and into the night, I find myself saying it multiple times per hour.  She knows that she is my life, and my eternal partner.  She is just as caring to me.  Way back when I asked her to marry me, I was determined to put every bit of myself into the marriage, and never looked back.  Isn't that how a marriage is supposed to work?  I believe it is.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 5, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That saying - I love you - we've been saying that multiple times a day every day since we got married.  When I'm with her at the hospital, which is almost all day and into the night, I find myself saying it multiple times per hour.  She knows that she is my life, and my eternal partner.  She is just as caring to me.  Way back when I asked her to marry me, I was determined to put every bit of myself into the marriage, and never looked back.  Isn't that how a marriage is supposed to work?  I believe it is.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yes it is, Chief. And when you get to that point, you say I love you in everything you do, not just in words. Like staying with her well into the night - you are putting her needs well above your own. But know that she also needs you to take care of yourself so you are strong for her.

You are all in my prayers daily.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 5, 2015)

LPBeier said:


> Yes it is, Chief. And when you get to that point, you say I love you in everything you do, not just in words. Like staying with her well into the night - you are putting her needs well above your own. But know that she also needs you to take care of yourself so you are strong for her.
> 
> You are all in my prayers daily.


 


Couldn't have said it better myself.


Carry on the best you can Chief.

It's all any of us can do.

Another prayer your way.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, she did it again today.  I walked into her room and she turned her head toward me.  The respirator tubes were gone and she said, "I love you."  I rushed to her bedside more excited than I have ever been in my my entire life.  I literally couldn't speak for about a minute.  I just kept catching my breath.  After a while, I could talk to her again.  She turned, smiled, and said, "I'm pregnant."  She hasn't lost her sense of humor.  I laughed gently.  I have been walking on clouds all day.  I was also told that her kidneys are working much better, and that she should be able to be removed from the dialysis machine tomorrow.

No tears tomorrow though.  I'm just going to stay with her as long as they will let me.  She still needs rest to heal and start getting her strength back.  Every day is better than the day before.  Prayers sent have been answered, and are still being answered.  I wish I could throw a huge celebration, and make my best ribs, my best egg rolls, and of course, my best pancakes for all of you, and everyone else who has given such support.  Oh, and really good steaks would be served as well.  Alas, I have no such resources to do such things.  I will come up with a spectacular culinary creation, and post the recipe on DC for everyone to enjoy.  That's the best I can do, besides saying a heartfelt, thank you.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh, Chief, this is wonderful news!  So glad Mrs. Chief is getting better, and keeping her crazy sense of humor!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Chief, this is wonderful news!  So glad Mrs. Chief is getting better, and keeping her crazy sense of humor!


Dawg said it better than I could.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm thrilled for you, Chief! Yay!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2015)

All great news, Chief.  So happy for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 6, 2015)

Your posts keep getting better and better, Chief, just like your dear wife. Thanks for keeping us posted on her great progress.


----------



## Souschef (Aug 7, 2015)

Dear Chef,
That is wonderful news!!! We still have her and you in our prayers for a complete recovery
[[[[[chef & wife]]]]]]   (close hugs)


----------



## Addie (Aug 7, 2015)

Before you know it, she will be out of that bed and you can start humming "your" song as you hold her in your arms and dance around the room with her.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2015)

DW is in the operating room again, as I type this.  A CAT scan was done this morning on her abdomen, and multiple lesions were found. She has to be opened up and the lesions cleaned to eliminate the infections.  She was supposed to go into surgery at about 5 p.m., but the surgeries that were before hers took long times.  She wasn't taken down until 11:30 p.m.  I then went to the store as visiting hours were long over, and she will sleep the remainder of the night.  I stayed with her from 9 a.m. this morning until 11:30 p.m. and was a bit tired, and hungry.  Picked up a can of chili that a store clerk said was pretty good.  It was terrible, had cloves in it and meat that was the size and texture of sawdust grains.  But it filled the belly, and I've taken my meds and am heading for bed.

I hope all of you had a better day than I did.  Keep the prayers coming, they really help.  And thanks for the support.

Seeeeeeya; One Tired Chief Shortwind of the North, for tonight at least.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh such good news! I didn't see this sooner, and this is great news.

I'm praying for both of you! Hang in there friend, and keep us posted ok?


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 8, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW is in the operating room again, as I type this. A CAT scan was done this morning on her abdomen, and multiple lesions were found. She has to be opened up and the lesions cleaned to eliminate the infections. She was supposed to go into surgery at about 5 p.m., but the surgeries that were before hers took long times. She wasn't taken down until 11:30 p.m. I then went to the store as visiting hours were long over, and she will sleep the remainder of the night. I stayed with her from 9 a.m. this morning until 11:30 p.m. and was a bit tired, and hungry. Picked up a can of chili that a store clerk said was pretty good. It was terrible, had cloves in it and meat that was the size and texture of sawdust grains. But it filled the belly, and I've taken my meds and am heading for bed.
> 
> I hope all of you had a better day than I did. Keep the prayers coming, they really help. And thanks for the support.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; One Tired Chief Shortwind of the North, for tonight at least.


 
So sorry to hear she's had a bit of a setback, Chief.  Continued healing thoughts and prayers going out to both of you.   

I don't know about her meals or what she is able to eat, but are you able to get meals from the hospital kitchen delivered up to you in her room?  It will cost a few bucks, but it's better than a can of bad chili from a convenience store.  I spent many days/evenings with my mom when she was hospitalized, and was able to get hospital meals. I also brought some food from home sometimes, even if it was an egg salad sandwich or tuna and crackers.  Again, I don't know of your circumstances but wishing you the best and a speedy recovery for DW.


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW is in the operating room again, as I type this.  A CAT scan was done this morning on her abdomen, and multiple lesions were found. She has to be opened up and the lesions cleaned to eliminate the infections.  She was supposed to go into surgery at about 5 p.m., but the surgeries that were before hers took long times.  She wasn't taken down until 11:30 p.m.  I then went to the store as visiting hours were long over, and she will sleep the remainder of the night.  I stayed with her from 9 a.m. this morning until 11:30 p.m. and was a bit tired, and hungry.  Picked up a can of chili that a store clerk said was pretty good.  It was terrible, had cloves in it and meat that was the size and texture of sawdust grains.  But it filled the belly, and I've taken my meds and am heading for bed.
> 
> I hope all of you had a better day than I did.  Keep the prayers coming, they really help.  And thanks for the support.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; One Tired Chief Shortwind of the North, for tonight at least.




 That one is for you.  And those two are for your wife. Everyone needs a guardian angel to look after us. 

Chief, it sounds like they are right on top of any potential problems. And that is a good thing. Don't let yourself get overtired. You can't be at your best for your wife if you do. 

Just remember, you have a lot of people praying not only for your wife, but for you also. 

Every so often God sends a test. And it seems like this one is yours. But I have faith in you and God. I know you and your wife are going to pass this test with flying colors. Get some rest and remember we all love you and are continuing our prayers for the both of you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW is in the operating room again, as I type this...


Chief, I hope this is a short dance of "two steps forward, one step back". I'm sad to see she's had this hiccup that has you worried more. You know we've got your six, and we'll be praying her home, healthy and sound. And I am being very specific in my prayers to let Him know I mean YOUR home and not His. 

Hang in there, Chief. Hope your update tomorrow is all about how much better your DH is after this touch-up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm sorry she's had a setback, Chief. Sounds like she's getting great care, though. Plenty of good thoughts for you and your DW.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the setback, Chief.  We'll keep you and DW in our thoughts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2015)

More healing thoughts sent, Chief.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2015)

When I went in this morning, she could hardly breath.  Her breaths were shallow, she was running a fever, her blood pressure was again low, and she was in some distress.  Yeh, I was pretty shaken up.  She was again intubated, and tubes fed her veins antibiotics, nourishment, and medicines to help her.  She remained sluggish, and mostly asleep through the day.  I kept reminding myself of the words of the blessings she had received, and my faith helped sustain me.  I prayed that the prayers, and the work the medical staff was doing would sustain DW.  It did.  She is again growing stronger.  The fever is gone, and the extra fluid in her body is being removed.  Her breathing, though still assisted, is noticeably stronger.  She's coming back to me yet again. 

Thank you all for your prayers and support.  I know that this challenge has strengthened the love I have for my DW, and she knows how much I've been by her side.  Our faith is stronger, and our love of each other is stronger, and our love and appreciation of out kids is stronger.  I didn't think that it was possible for that to happen.  I already loved them more than life.  But it has.  It has focused the strength of our family, and taught us that we have amazing friends and family, including all of you.  She still has a difficult road ahead, but we will reach the desired destination.  Count on it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2015)

Chief, I'm glad to hear she's turned the corner.  I figured she would, she has you to come home to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2015)

^ What Andy said. ^ We're all pulling for both of you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm so happy to hear that


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2015)

Chief, rest in knowing that every person who is following your wife's progress is sending prayers to God and He is hearing them. The prayers continue and will do so until you tell us about the day you bring her home. You have the love and prayers of not only friends here at DC, but your family also. 

We can't be there physically, but be rest assured our hearts are with you during this trying time.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2015)

Caring thoughts and healing vibes still be sent in you and your DW's direction. (I checked on a map.)


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 9, 2015)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Oh such good news! I didn't see this sooner, and this is great news.
> 
> I'm praying for both of you! Hang in there friend, and keep us posted ok?



Somehow my post ended up where it shouldn't be. I am sorry and I am holding you close in my prayers. I am so sorry my post ended up badly.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2015)

I was out of town with almost no internet service, so I am totally out of what is going on. I hope things are better.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 12, 2015)

Her fever is gone tonight, and her white blood cell count is good.  Her kidneys are working, and she's getting stronger every day.  Her breathing was easier today as well.  They moved her to a chair for a little while, and started therapy, testing her limb strength, and ability to move.  She can't stand yet, but the therapists stated that it was pretty normal, as she was flat on her back for two weeks.

Again, thank you for your caring support, everybody, and I mean that.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh, Chief, we love hearing good news!  Hang in there, buddy!  Kudos to Mrs. Chief, stay strong!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 12, 2015)

Now that is great news!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2015)

Aw, Chief, glad to hear she's getting better. This report is the best one yet. Before you know it, she'll be home giving orders to you...and you'll love every moment of it!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW is in the operating room again, as I type this.  A CAT scan was done this morning on her abdomen, and multiple lesions were found. She has to be opened up and the lesions cleaned to eliminate the infections.  She was supposed to go into surgery at about 5 p.m., but the surgeries that were before hers took long times.  She wasn't taken down until 11:30 p.m.  I then went to the store as visiting hours were long over, and she will sleep the remainder of the night.  I stayed with her from 9 a.m. this morning until 11:30 p.m. and was a bit tired, and hungry.  Picked up a can of chili that a store clerk said was pretty good.  It was terrible, had cloves in it and meat that was the size and texture of sawdust grains.  But it filled the belly, and I've taken my meds and am heading for bed.
> 
> I hope all of you had a better day than I did.  Keep the prayers coming, they really help.  And thanks for the support.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; One Tired Chief Shortwind of the North, for tonight at least.



Gosh, I'm sorry...I pray she'll be better soon.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Her fever is gone tonight, and her white blood cell count is good.  Her kidneys are working, and she's getting stronger every day.  Her breathing was easier today as well.  They moved her to a chair for a little while, and started therapy, testing her limb strength, and ability to move.  She can't stand yet, but the therapists stated that it was pretty normal, as she was flat on her back for two weeks.
> 
> Again, thank you for your caring support, everybody, and I mean that.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'm sorry I got here too late, but praying for her and you. God bless you both.

A prayer as I pray:

Father in Heaven, I come to You tonight to ask for healing for my friend's wife. Please be with her husband as he walks through this storm with her. Please bless and heal her, Father, and please guide the hands and the minds of all the doctors attending to her. Please, Father, give her the strength to recuperate and be with her precious husband. Please put Your hand upon her and be with her as she makes her journey back to us; give her strength and healing, and please be with her every moment.
In Jesus' name, I pray.
Amen


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Her fever is gone tonight, and her white blood cell count is good.  Her kidneys are working, and she's getting stronger every day.  Her breathing was easier today as well.  They moved her to a chair for a little while, and started therapy, testing her limb strength, and ability to move.  She can't stand yet, but the therapists stated that it was pretty normal, as she was flat on her back for two weeks.
> 
> Again, thank you for your caring support, everybody, and I mean that.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yes, it will take some work for things to get back to normal for her. And with you to come home to, I'm sure she's anxious for more improvement. You've been a rock of steadiness for her. Bravo, Chief!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 13, 2015)

Happy thoughts, strong but gentle hugs, and prayers abound.  I've readied the snowball machine and filled it with loving thoughts and kisses.  Thank you for sharing, Mr. Flowers and continue to keep us posted.

Watch out!  Here it comes....pazangoooo!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 13, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy thoughts, strong but gentle hugs, and prayers abound.  I've readied the snowball machine and filled it with loving thoughts and kisses.  Thank you for sharing, Mr. Flowers and continue to keep us posted.
> 
> Watch out!  Here it comes....pazangoooo!!!!



We've been catching lots of those, from lots of people.  They feel so much better than actual snowballs.

Gotta take my shower and get over to see her.  Having lots of vacation time, and sick leave saved up is a very good thing.  It let's us be with the ones we love when it counts most.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Her fever is gone tonight, and her white blood cell count is good.  Her kidneys are working, and she's getting stronger every day.  Her breathing was easier today as well.  They moved her to a chair for a little while, and started therapy, testing her limb strength, and ability to move.  She can't stand yet, but the therapists stated that it was pretty normal, as she was flat on her back for two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chief, these are good signs. Not being able to stand is no problem. Even a healthy person who spends few days in bed will have problems to stand up. Kidneys and breathing those are important signs of improvement. I hope she is getting better. I will continue to pray for her.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## jabbur (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief, So glad to hear things are improving so much!  It took me a while to catch up on all the posts since I've been without internet service for a few days.  We'll keep the prayers going until she is home and healthy.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief, I'm so happy to hear DW is doing better.  Your strength throughout has been just what she needs to get back to normal.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 18, 2015)

DW has been out of intensive care for two days now, and is getting stronger every day. There are still nagging infections in her, some caused by the battery of antibiotics, some left over from the original infection, none of them very serious, and all of them being treated.  Her color is back, she's started physical therapy to help give her enough muscular, and system strength to leave the hospital.  It won't happen this week, but it will happen.

My prayers, and yours have been answered.  But I will continue to pray as it has brought about a miracle for her and me, and my family.  She was so close to death, but I have my wife back, and she will be stronger than before, all in good time.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2015)

Hurray. Still keeping you, your DW, and family in my thoughts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2015)

Good to hear, Chief!  Hang in there, Mrs. Chief, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2015)

So happy to hear that, Chief


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2015)

Excellent news, Chief!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 18, 2015)

So glad to read this good news, Chief!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh this is such good news! Still keeping your wife in prayer, and you and your family too.

Your DW sounds like a wonderful lady. I think she is one the Proverbs talk about:

Proverbs 31:10-31King James Version (KJV)

10 Who can find a virtuous woman? for her price is far above rubies.

11 The heart of her husband doth safely trust in her, so that he shall have no need of spoil.

12 She will do him good and not evil all the days of her life.

13 She seeketh wool, and flax, and worketh willingly with her hands.

14 She is like the merchants' ships; she bringeth her food from afar.

15 She riseth also while it is yet night, and giveth meat to her household, and a portion to her maidens.

16 She considereth a field, and buyeth it: with the fruit of her hands she planteth a vineyard.

17 She girdeth her loins with strength, and strengtheneth her arms.

18 She perceiveth that her merchandise is good: her candle goeth not out by night.

19 She layeth her hands to the spindle, and her hands hold the distaff.

20 She stretcheth out her hand to the poor; yea, she reacheth forth her hands to the needy.

21 She is not afraid of the snow for her household: for all her household are clothed with scarlet.

22 She maketh herself coverings of tapestry; her clothing is silk and purple.

23 Her husband is known in the gates, when he sitteth among the elders of the land.

24 She maketh fine linen, and selleth it; and delivereth girdles unto the merchant.

25 Strength and honour are her clothing; and she shall rejoice in time to come.

26 She openeth her mouth with wisdom; and in her tongue is the law of kindness.

27 She looketh well to the ways of her household, and eateth not the bread of idleness.

28 Her children arise up, and call her blessed; her husband also, and he praiseth her.

29 Many daughters have done virtuously, but thou excellest them all.

30 Favour is deceitful, and beauty is vain: but a woman that feareth the Lord, she shall be praised.

31 Give her of the fruit of her hands; and let her own works praise her in the gates.

Chief, keep on rolling with her. From what I've seen, she's a great woman and with a great man.

Bless you both, and your family too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2015)

So glad to see this Chief!  Continuing celebration and prayers over here!


----------



## Addie (Aug 19, 2015)

Chief, I feel like I did the day the doctor came to me and told me that they got 99% of the cancer in my daughter's brain. Such a sense of joy and relief has come over me. She is on the journey back to you. Be patient with her. She has been through so much. And so have you. Don't forget to take care of yourself also. You can't be of any use to your wife if you are not in the best of health yourself. When she takes a nap, so should you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> DW has been out of intensive care for two days now, and is *getting stronger every day*....


And better and better! Good for her, good for you. So happy for this news, but like the others, I'll continue good thoughts and prayers for both of you until she's 100% again.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2015)

Have not been here for few days, having my own issues. But since we are quoting Bible here:

 A psalm of David.

1 May the Lord answer you when you are in distress;
    may the name of the God of Jacob protect you.
2 May he send you help from the sanctuary
    and grant you support from Zion.
3 May he remember all your sacrifices
    and accept your burnt offerings.*
4 May he give you the desire of your heart
    and make all your plans succeed.
5 May we shout for joy over your victory
    and lift up our banners in the name of our God.
May the Lord grant all your requests.
6 Now this I know:
    The Lord gives victory to his anointed.
He answers him from his heavenly sanctuary
    with the victorious power of his right hand.
7 Some trust in chariots and some in horses,
    but we trust in the name of the Lord our God.
8 They are brought to their knees and fall,
    but we rise up and stand firm.
9 Lord, give victory to the king!
    Answer us when we call!

It is Psalm 20. The one I've been reading for the health of your wife Chief. Hope other will join in. May she have a speedy and complete recovery.*


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 20, 2015)

Such good news, Chief! I will continue to pray for all of you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2015)

There us no lack of genuine charity on DC.  Many don't know what true charity is.  I do, and I know what it is not.  Charity is the love of one for another, and the expression of that love through service, prayer, and friendship.  It is not necessarily giving of your physical resources.  And truthfully, that kind of charity should be reserved for the needy, and poor, and coupled with desire to love one another.

Your charity is the kind of charity that both DW and I needed, and will always need.  And I give the same back to all of you.  You are my friends, and my brothers and sisters.  We are family in spirit, in deed, and in the desire to help one another.  Thank you all.  

And now, my prayer is a prayer of thanks, and for my wife to be able to do the therapy, and change some of her behaviors so that she can again be strong and vibrant, so that she can participate in life to the fullest possible.  Our challenges have made our union with each other as one, even stronger.  I am less likely to bristle at little annoyances, am more empathetic, and more humble about the blessings I have received throughout my life.

D.C. is one of my ways to give something, hopefully of value, to all of you, and anyone else on this site.  My recipes may not be the greatest recipes you have ever eaten, my advise, may not be the advise of a 5-star chef, but they are the best I know how to give.  And the joy of saying congrats to someone who has succeeded in a goal is something I will always treasure.

Again, thanks to all of you, my friends, most of whom I will never get the chance to meet in person, at least not in mortality.  But we are friends nonetheless.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you, Chief!  I am proud to be counted as your friend.  I think of you as family, too!  I do miss your girls, love them both.  More hugs available on request.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 20, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Chief!  I am proud to be counted as your friend.  I think of you as family, too!  I do miss your girls, love them both.  More hugs available on request.


Everything Fiona said and as many hugs as any of you need.

Chief, I was making my annual Mac & Cheese for our church's youth service conference and while at Costco getting the supplies I say Balderson's 4 year old cheddar on sale so I bought one to add in with the regular old cheddar and one for me.

As I grated the cheese for the Mac I thought of you and I told the youth that picked it up that there was special cheese in there for a special family who needed a lot of prayer right now. They prayed for all of you while they gave thanks for the meal.

I have seen the power of prayer coming from 40+ teens and 20 somethings. It is like nothing else on earth.

And I will think of you as I eat my block too!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 21, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> There us no lack of genuine charity on DC.  Many don't know what true charity is.  I do, and I know what it is not.  Charity is the love of one for another, and the expression of that love through service, prayer, and friendship.  It is not necessarily giving of your physical resources.  And truthfully, that kind of charity should be reserved for the needy, and poor, and coupled with desire to love one another.
> 
> Your charity is the kind of charity that both DW and I needed, and will always need.  And I give the same back to all of you.  You are my friends, and my brothers and sisters.  We are family in spirit, in deed, and in the desire to help one another.  Thank you all.
> 
> ...



God bless you and your wife, Chief. I'll be standing by you and your wife in prayer always.

I look forward to hearing how she is doing and how you are doing.

I remember what our pastor has always said about marriage: "Not two feet, but four feet pass through life's doors."

That's so true.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2015)

For those of you following along, Chief Longwind posted an update in answer to a question I asked in the dinner thread for Saturday, 8-29. You can read his entire post by clicking here: *Dinner, Saturday 8/29/15*


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 22, 2015)

How are you two doing?

Pardon me ... I miss stuff here too much!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow.  I haven't updated anyone in a while.  Here's what's going on.  DW is on the mend.  She left the hospital and is in an assisted living facility called TenderCare, in our home town.  I see her every night, and call her at least once during the day.  Her internal infections are all cleared up, and the nausea is starting to ease off, allowing her to slowly start eating normal food again.  The colostomy bag is no fun, but can be removed in a few months.  Her therapy is going well, and she is getting stronger by the day.  She climbed stairs today.  They are saying that tentatively, she could be back home in about two weeks.

i've cleaned up the house, creating a storage room with home made shelves from floor to ceiling, converted out study to a downstairs bedroom, built new shelves in the laundry room, replaced the front storm door (will replace the rear one before this week is done, and got rid of 1200 pounds of unused junk from the house.  The bathrooms have been cleaned top to bottom with bleach water, and the slow water valve to the toilet repaired.  I even put a new toilet seat on the toilet.

I bring DW requests for dinner such as fried rice with velveted chicken, cottage cheese, and pick up her meal replacement drinks as well.  Work is going well.  There were two big projects waiting for me when I went back, with both of them completed today.  I've got a couple of projects still to complete such as building a porch roof over the back porch to deflect snow and ice the slices off of the north side and onto anyone, or anything unlucky enough to be there when it lets go.  Last winter, we had snow piles from the sliding roof snow at least 6 foot high, and about five foot deep.  The back door couldn't be used from blockage by the snow.  Next spring, I will build a new garage, with the back door now becoming the main entrance to the house.

Best of all, what happened to DW really showed us how much we love each other, and how much we depend on each other.  I have been blessed with great friends from our church, one of whom put me up for the entire month of August in his home, with his wife.  They are empty nesters and had the space.  Even so, the help was greatly appreciated.  Three of our church Friends (very good women) helped with the last bits of house cleanup, and helped me get re-motivated to complete the job.  It was simple vacuuming, and picking up some odds and ends.  But I had done so much on my own that I needed the support.  In addition, we really felt the support from all of our friends here on DC.  It was every bit as important.  I'm thankful for the prayers, and the heartfelt concern that was shown to us.

The other thing this challenge has taught me is that I have truly amazing children who were there for us as well, and that the world is full of very good people.  The news media just has it wrong.  There are many more good than bad.  Now that the stress is eased up a bit, maybe I can get my blood sugar back under control.

Again, thank you.  My wife wouldn't be alive if not for the support we received, or if she was, I'd have been a basket case.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2015)

Awww, Chief.  What a wonderful husband you are, and you continue to amaze me as to how strong you are!  So glad that you have a great support system!

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, Chief.  What a wonderful husband you are, and you continue to amaze me as to how strong you are!  So glad that you have a great support system!
> 
> {{{{hugs}}}}



That strength is the strength of faith, and the strength of putting you heart and soul into your family as they grow, and it comes back to you in ways that you never would have imagined.  That strength is the strength of prayer and support, not only asked in faith by oneself, but by so many good people.  

That's where strength comes from.  It's not something special or unique to one person.  It comes from community, and family.  Nurture you familial relationships and you will always have someone in your corner.  When it's your turn to be strong, be strong for those you love.  Always treat others with sincerity, and integrity.  When the challenge becomes your own, don't be afraid to accept the help of others.  They will be blessed for their efforts.  Don't deny them those blessings.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Sep 23, 2015)

Chief, I am so happy for both you and your wife, along with your family. You know without saying or hearing it, that you will always have the support of all your friends here. You are held in the highest regard. 

So she climbed some stairs. As a many time patient of surgery, climbing stairs is a major step in recovery. It tells the staff that she is going to be all right. As if there was ever any doubt. 

Do please keep us up to date and let us know when she comes home. That day will call for a banner, balloons and flowers. 

 One for your wife and  one for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2015)

Chief, I'm happy your DW is progressing so well.  Kudos to you for all you have been doing to support her recovery and return home.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Chief. I'm glad to hear DW is doing well


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2015)

I am so pleased to read about your wife's improvement. I'm still sending healing vibes in her direction and keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2015)

So nice to hear where DW is in her recovery!

She may need a bed cane .

If you need anything, PM me, I did do home care for a while.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2015)

What good news Chief! I know all of us care about your updates so thank you. Continued blessings and prayers here.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 23, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So nice to hear where DW is in her recovery!
> 
> She may need a bed cane .
> 
> If you need anything, PM me, I did do home care for a while.



I have one of those (though it was just marketed as a bed-rail. I love it because it keeps me from falling and helps me to sit up, turn over and lay down in bed. I would be lost without it!

Chief, thanks for the update. My Dad was in a place like your wife is now and it was wonderful for his recovery after his second hospitalization.  The staff were great and he was allowed to have his TV, radio, etc. 

I am still praying for all of you.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2015)

Great news, Chief!  Continued good thoughts and prayers for DW, and everyone who loves her. I think of her often - thank you for the updates.


----------



## Souschef (Sep 23, 2015)

Dear Chief, 
On this holiest day for me, I sent healing prayers to your wife.
I understand what you are going through. I had to modify the bathrooms and kitchens for my wife once she got out of skilled nursing care.
We have continued prayers for your wife's full recovery.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 25, 2015)

Chief, thanks a bunch for the update on your DW. I'm so happy she's doing so much better. Continuing to pray for her health and a return to your loving home.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 25, 2015)

Glad's she's doing better!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 25, 2015)

That's good news all around Chief.


----------

